
Mozilla Unveils A Pre-Alpha Test Version Of Firefox For Android - mbrubeck
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/27/fennec-firefox-android/
======
timdorr
It's surprisingly fast for a super-pre-alpha. Definitely needs work, but has a
lot of potential.

One big advantage already: Runs animated GIFs (useful for ajax loading
indicators).

------
vito
Honestly works a lot better than I thought it would. Has a lot of tricks up
its sleeve - for example, swiping right and left to reveal tab thumbnails and
more controls was a pleasant surprise. Wish it had pinch-to-zoom though.

Overall very nice for a pre-alpha.

------
FooBarWidget
Doesn't install on my HTC Magic. :( Does it require Android 2?

~~~
Andys
It requires 2.0 or greater

------
digispaghetti
I can't even get it to install, and I have over 30mb of space left on my
desire for apps - this should be more than enough to install it!

~~~
blasdel
Well that's just the bizarre missing feature to install apps to the SD card,
combined with the manufacturers's braindead insistence in shipping the devices
with the least amount of inbuilt flash that they could possibly get away with.

You can't even install the last several OS build on the 256mb in the G1 and
other early devices! Instead of bumping that to a reasonable 4gb for a couple
dollars, they just doubled it to 512. Even Google's high-end Nexus One comes
with only 512mb!

WTFs all around. An SD card is nice, but I shouldn't _need_ it.

